# Acontista sp.



## RNW (Nov 16, 2009)

L3


----------



## revmdn (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are real cool.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 16, 2009)

Fantastic photo's, reminds me very much of my _Raptrix occidentalis_


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cool. Does there happen to be a common name?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics Ray! It looks very similar to the mantis shown by Cosmicbug, amazing they are not even the same genus. Looks like tiny ants.


----------

